# What Lightsaber Combat Form are you most suited for??



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.quotev.com/quiz/725647/What-Form-of-Lightsaber-Combat-are-you-most-suited-for/


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Form VIII: Custom








You don't fall into any pre-set form of lightsaber combat; choosing to make your own style, or simply blending other styles into one, fluid, powerful style. You are the only master of this style, as there are no other users of this style. You may have a different lightsaber, lightsaber blade. Perhaps you use exotic tactics, or techniques that are uncommon or even custom made.

You are a very dangerous foe on the battlefield, as there has never been a Jedi or Sith quite like you. 

​


----------



## TheGreatPatriot (Oct 30, 2014)

Form VII: Juyo/Vaapad


----------



## WarMoose (May 18, 2015)

Form IV: Ataru


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Form VIII: Custom

You don't fall into any pre-set form of lightsaber combat; choosing to make your own style, or simply blending other styles into one, fluid, powerful style. You are the only master of this style, as there are no other users of this style. You may have a different lightsaber, lightsaber blade. Perhaps you use exotic tactics, or techniques that are uncommon or even custom made.

You are a very dangerous foe on the battlefield, as there has never been a Jedi or Sith quite like you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP - Form VI: Niman

Niman, the sixth, is the most balanced, (and some say powerful) of all the styles; it has no specific strengths, but no specific weaknesses either...

You are a dangerous foe to face on the battlefield, as there is no one way to fight you; you adapt on the spot, altering your tactics to face your opponent. You have mastered many of the other styles, and put them together into a lethal combination for your duels.

Notable users include General Grievous & his MagnaGuards, Obi-Wan Kenobi, Starkiller, Darth Maul, and Darth Krayt


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Mysteryman

This was cool. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

Form 2 : Makashi


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

Form V: Shien / Djem So. Interesting little test.


----------

